# Decadent Chocolate Raspberry Mousse



## kansasgirl (Nov 13, 2004)

This is too good!

Decadent Chocolate Raspberry Mousse
1 1/2 c Fresh raspberries 
1/4 c Sugar 
2 tb Framboise liquor (opt)
10 oz Bittersweet chocolate, coarsely chopped 
4 tb unsalted butter 
1 c Heavy cream, chilled and whipped to stiff peaks 
3  Jumbo eggs, separated, at room temp
3/4 c Heavy cream, softly whipped, for garnish 
Fresh raspberries, for garnish 

1.In a small bowl, crush the raspberries roughly with a fork. Stir in the sugar and the Framboise. Let the mixture stand at room temperature for 30 minutes. 
2.In a double boiler, melt the chocolate and the butter, taking care not to burn. 
3.Stir the egg yolks into the crushed raspberry mixture. Whisk the egg whites to medium peaks. 
4.Remove the bowl of melted chocolate from the double boiler and place it on a work surface. Stir in the raspberry mixture all at once. 
5.Stir in 1/3 of the whipped cream to lighten the mixture. Fold in another 1/3, and then the final 1/3, taking care not to lose the lightness of the cream. Gently fold in the egg whites. 
5.Place into a serving bowl or individual dishes. Chill until firm. Garnish each serving with a dollop of softly whipped cream and fresh raspberries.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 13, 2004)

KansasGirl, you are a dangerous woman.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 14, 2004)

Me dangerous? No, you have the wrong woman. I am just looking out for your best interests Goodweed, and helping you have a very happy holiday season!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 14, 2004)

Nay, she's an angel, Goodweed!

Wow, does this one ever look scrumptuous!!!

Copying...pasting....!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm diabetic.  She's dangerous.  I'm so looking forward to that imortal body, you know, the one with no weaknesses.  I'm learning all of these great recipes for then.  Boy am I ever going to enjoy catching up on the good stuff in another fifty years or so.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Audeo (Nov 14, 2004)

Substitute Splenda ounce to ounce, cup to cup!

Thank the fates for whomever figured out Splenda!  This stuff makes exceptionally equal jams, jellies, cakes, cookies and even candy up to 300 degrees!

And, Goodweed, in fifty years or so, I'll be happy to join you and ply you with all sorts of heavenly confections!  FULLY LOADED!   :twisted:


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 14, 2004)

Audio; I use Splenda frequently already.  But unfortunately, it can't replace the starch.  And the required fiber to make grains more healthy, just doesn't work in some recipes.  However, I know the ones it does work in.  

And I look forward to our meeting fifty years from now.  Of course, I expect my wife to be by my side, so she can load up on the goodies too.  She won't have as much catching up to do though.  See ya then.  

In the meantime, I get to see your posts and the enthusiasm contained therein.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Audeo (Nov 15, 2004)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Audio; I use Splenda frequently already.  But unfortunately, it can't replace the starch.  And the required fiber to make grains more healthy, just doesn't work in some recipes.  However, I know the ones it does work in.
> 
> And I look forward to our meeting fifty years from now.  Of course, I expect my wife to be by my side, so she can load up on the goodies too.  She won't have as much catching up to do though.  See ya then.
> 
> ...



Yep.  Right about the starch.  Sorry about that!

And I'll be highly disappointed if you didn't bring your wonderful wife!  I've enjoyed your stories and know darned well she's got more than a few of her own from this life by your side!

And bless you for referring to my OCD as "enthusiasm"....


----------

